# 2 questions sur l'Itouch 2.0



## sowell (12 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Je voudrais vous poser 2 questions sur la MAJ 2.0 pour l'ipod touch.

1- J'ai acheté mon ipod touch le 18 Juin 2008, peut on espérer un "geste" de la part d'apple
pour avoir une réduction sur la mise à jour, comme ils ont pu le faire lors de la sortie de Leopard pour les personnes qui avaient acheté leurs mac quelques jours avant avec tiger. (je sais, c'est du domaine du rêve mais bon...)

2- J'ai accès à deux compte itunes, un Français, l'autre Japonais.
Au japon, la MAJ est à 7 et j'ai un peu de crédit à dépenser, cela va t'il cependant poser problème à terme d'avoir effectué sa MAJ sur le store japonais (compatibilité des app, possibilité d'acheter des app sur le store français etc.)


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2008)

Aucuns soucis, les logiciels sont les mêmes sur toutes les boutiques itunes du monde. Donc tu auras accès au français et aux autres applications sans soucis.

J'ai déjà acheté des logiciels sur différents stores et aucuns problèmes. Je profite aussi des prix plus bas en fonction des pays


----------



## candidemac (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

aucun espoir pour un "geste" éventuel d'Apple.
(j'ai acheté mon Touch le 5 juillet, et il faut payer quand même le passage en 2.0) 

De plus, pour Leopard, Apple avait annoncé les conditions à l'avance...

Mais même payante, la 2.0 vaut le coup.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2008)

Non, aucun geste commercial de la part d'Apple n'est à prévoir. Surtout que le 2 juillet il était annoncé depuis longtemps le nouveau système.


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je profite d'effectuer un mni détournement pour savoir si il était prévu ou des rumeurs comme quoi il y allait avoir un nouveau ou une mise à jour Hardware de l'iPod Touch que nous connaissons tous , car j'ai dans l'intention d'acheter un iPod Touch d'ici à dans 2 semaines voir un mois max. Y'a t il donc du changement dans l'air ?


Je vous remercie ^^


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

À mon avis, vu que l'iPhone n'a pas changé d'architecture à part quelques ajouts comme le GPS, le iPod touch ne devrait sûrement pas évoluer dans les prochains mois à part peut-être pour la capacité mémoire. Mais là, personne n'est au courant.


----------



## JulienRkt (16 Juillet 2008)

L'iPod touch ne risque pas de trop évoluer au niveau du hardware. Mais la prochaine génération d'iPod (qui doit arriver vers septembre comme chaque année normalement  ), il risque d'y avoir peut être un petit remaniement esthétique, un peu comme pour l'iPhone 3G, mais rien de bien exceptionnel de prévu...


----------



## Agent gibbs (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, ça n'a rien à voir mais je profite de ce topic pour poser ma question 
Je vais à New york dans 5 jours, et je voulais savoir si le I touch sera moins cher au Apple store de New york! ( histoire que je prevois  assez de sous) merci


----------

